# Stereotactic breast biopsy



## JDM1228 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm getting all my breast & image guidance procedures mixed up (new to it). Can I please get a second opinion on the following procedure:

I have a patient who had a stereotactic core needle biopsy (vacuum assisted Mammotome used) done with position confirmed with stereo views. A marker was placed and was in correct position on post biopsy lateral and craniocaudal views. The marker placement and verification of position was dictated as a separate report. Our facility charged an additional diagnostic mammogram for this post biopsy marker placement mammogram. 

I do not feel this post mammo should be reported but wanted to get some opinions. Also, is the statement "a marker was placed" sufficient to code the 19295?
Thanks!!


----------



## luz.buenaventura (Apr 9, 2009)

19103 for the mammotome procedure -
add the imaging guidance used (76942, 77012, 77021, 77031-77032)
19295 for the marker and 
77055 for the post mammogram


----------

